# I just lost my Clotho tonight.



## Gabby (May 5, 2015)

I miss her so much already and cry anytime I think of her, I don't even know how she died (possibly cancer?), it as very sudden. this morning she was fine and then this afternoon in a space of an hour she went from fine to gone.
I loved her so much. She was the most confident loving girl, so curious and ready to try anything. Once she just crawled onto my chest and slept there for a while. I want to bury her in a pot and plant a flower on top of her, any idea's what flower?
I just cant believe she's gone, she was only 11 months old and i'd only had her for about 3-4 months.


----------



## CosmicKat62 (Nov 24, 2014)

I'm sorry Clotho couldn't say with you longer. Maybe you could plant a carnation, they're beautiful flowers.

RIP Clotho.


----------



## noodledoodle (Jul 11, 2015)

I'm so sorry to hear that  I have a spot in my garden that has lots of knockout roses and I bury my rats that have crossed the rainbow bridge there. It's a really beautiful spot and every time I look at it, it brings back wonderful memories


----------



## Lisann (Jul 8, 2015)

I'm so sorry for your loss, I know how hard it can be to loose a animal friend. They become family to us. I am new to being a rat owner, and I fell in love with both my girls very quickly. They really are an amazing little animal to own. As far as flowers one of my all time favorites is the forget me not flowers. The ones that I have are blue and they are beautiful and the name says it all. I wish you the best during your time of grieving. We are all here for you. Now you have an extra little angle to watch over you!


----------

